# Apagado en cascada

## RazaRecords

Buenas a toda la comunidad

Me han planteado implementar un apagado en cascada cuando el UPS se quede con 10% de bateria apague el servidor y otros 2 mas que usan gentoo. Leyendo e encontrado un demonio llamando APCUPS pero no encuentro mucha informacion de como hacer dicha configuracion. Alguno de ustedes puede ayudarme o sabe de otro demonio que haga lo que quiero hacer?

Gracias de antemano

Saludos

----------

## opotonil

Yo para la UPS utilizo NUT: http://www.networkupstools.org/

Listado de UPSs compatibles: http://www.networkupstools.org/stable-hcl.html

Y la documentación: http://www.networkupstools.org/docs/user-manual.chunked/index.html

En cuanto al apagado en cascada no puedo ayudarte, solo tengo una UPS y solo hay un equipo gestionado por ella.

Salu2.

----------

## pcmaster

El PC conectado al SAI, antes de apagarse, debería apagara  los otros dos, puedes hacerlo haciendo que conecte por telnet y ejecute un shutdown, aunque no lo he probado.

----------

## i92guboj

Coincido con lo dicho arriba. 

No conozco esa utilidad, pero supongo que al detectar un nivel de batería determinado lanzará un script o similar. Desde dicho script debería poder lanzar una sesión telnet o ssh para apagar los equipos remotos. Para eso, por supuesto, será necesario que los equipos remotos estén corriendo sshd o telnetd, y que haya alguna forma de acceder al comando halt o shutdown, ya sea mediante sudo o permitiendo login como root.

----------

